# product key



## tohatsu (Nov 26, 2005)

I would like to format drive c and reinstall my copy of windows xp home.I have the disc but lost the product key is there anyway that I can get the product key from my hard drive before I reformat it?I am not asking anyone to give me the key,just info on where it may located on my computer. Or will microsoft give it to me. Thank you


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Try this:

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.shtml


----------



## tohatsu (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you very much Stoner I will try it tonight


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Can also get it using Everest Home Edition. Download it here.

http://www.lavalys.com/

Super program to have for many purposes.

To see the product key, Start the program, Click on Operating System > Operating System and the product key will be in the data sheet provided.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

Good info the have. Thank you!


----------



## tohatsu (Nov 26, 2005)

Cosmic said:


> Can also get it using Everest Home Edition. Download it here.
> 
> http://www.lavalys.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Cosmic


----------

